# Need some advice



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Im 17 years old and my father has hepatisis C. He is take antifereon and is pretty sick from it.

The doctor also prescribed Zanex for him. The Zanex is really messing upo his brain and he is forgeting stuff a lot easier and acting kinda weird.

Tonight my mom came into my room and was hysterically crying about how she cant take the burdeon anymore and how my dad has changed so much.

Im asking you guys if you have any advice I can do to help my mom get through this.

My dad also said if my mom talked to his doctor he would stop his treatment. I dont know why hes being so stubborn but he was fine until he started taking Zanex. I dont think hes addicted because hes only been taking it for 3 weeks.

Has anyone had a similar experience or have any advice on what I should do.

Thanks,
Jesse

Sorry for spelling errors, its late and I;m too tired to proof read


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if those things are changing his behavior that badly then he needs to get off of them. my step dad was on something..i think for depression or i dunno but anyway it made him even more of an ass that he already was and my mom just couldnt take it. after forever of fighting about it she said he either got off of those things or he could pack his shit and go. he got off of them and then got back on them later only to quit taking them again. addiction doesnt take too long with prescription drugs though...i loved my painpills after my last surgery. i wouldnt even be having pain but would crave a couple of the pills. i would sit there and think damn...this was so much better or so much more fun when i was taking those pills. so u never know. just have you mom talk to him about it calmly..hopefully he will see


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

you have to appreciate what your dad is going through, xanax is going to help him to relax, and when he is on this medication you really shouldn't expect much out of him, it will help him sleep and ward off the stress and mental baggage of his situation. don't give up on him yet, your mom probably just needed to release herself (vent her stress to you). hell, tell her to take a piece of a xanax and it could help calm her down. But xanax is highly addictive, it should be prescribed in low doses and I don't think they prescribe it for long periods of time...in all seriousness, good luck. say a prayer if thats your thing.. . god bless brotha hope things get better quickly for your dad.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks guys...

Yea my moms actually on prozac.

But who gives a former alcholic xanex... why not prozac.. I dont get doctors sometimes..

Thanks for the help thoi.. Its more appreciated than you know..


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah, 
every life on this planet has its ups and downs.
Thus the balance in life, is created by this.

The second law of thermodynamics states, that in order for "order" to be formed, there must be a higher degree of disorders(entropy) somewhere else. Thus these "disorders" or bad days of our lives, helps someone else in the universe.

During my bad times, I always realize this...and know somewhere in this universe that someone is happy because of me. 

Advice: Be supportive of your mom! My dad has diabetes and I am always ranting on him to stop eating sugar! And most of the times it works!


----------

